# lid for midget pint, mason



## pickensbob (Aug 12, 2013)

looking for zinc lid for mason midget pint. send pm if u have one for sale.  or will sell jar  thanxs bob


----------



## pickensbob (Aug 12, 2013)

pic of lip


----------



## pickensbob (Aug 12, 2013)

bottom of jar


----------



## pickensbob (Aug 12, 2013)

1 more pic


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 12, 2013)

the lids are tougher to find than the jars.


----------



## pickensbob (Aug 12, 2013)

i can find the lid, but it cost more than the jar,  does that mean it's twice as valuble ??


----------



## MNJars (Aug 12, 2013)

I would say yes.  Just the lid in fine condition with original markings and lugged would go for about twice as much as an undamaged jar without a lid.  I'm always on the lookout for extra midget pint lids in any condition.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 12, 2013)

when buried the lids don't survive very well


----------



## botlguy (Aug 12, 2013)

Given the value of original, correct lids for these midgets, you might want to consider a repro lid. I absolutely HATE repro glass but the lids are O.K. (Just O.K.) with me. I'm not sure but I believe repro lids are still available.


----------



## pickensbob (Aug 12, 2013)

there's one on ebay  $23.00  not in great shape,


----------



## pickensbob (Aug 12, 2013)

hi jim, any idea where i can get one repo,


----------



## MNJars (Aug 12, 2013)

I was wondering about the repro lids too.  I've not found a source yet.  I'd rather original lids, but I'm not as turned off about repro lids as I am about repro glass.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 13, 2013)

I do not know of a current source of repro zinc lids. The last one I purchased was from John Hathaway about 10 years ago. You might try Greg Spurgeon, he should know if anybody does. Maybe one of the other jar folks on the forum will chime in.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 13, 2013)

Look in the advertising pages in the back of the Redbook.  Phone # and address for Dave Rittenhouse.  I know Dave took over Phil Robinson's business of repro wires & clamps, but his ad also pictures what appears to be a zinc lid.  I haven't spoken with him recently, so I'm not sure if he has them, but it's worth a try.  -Tammy


----------



## deenodean (Aug 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> I do not know of a current source of repro zinc lids. The last one I purchased was from John Hathaway about 10 years ago. You might try Greg Spurgeon, he should know if anybody does. Maybe one of the other jar folks on the forum will chime in.


 
 here is Greg Spurgeons email address...     xx78@msn.com


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a jar like that, and it is still without a lid.  Mine has a different emblem like an arch top web stone - in a light circle, but with the same embossing.  Mine has a a strange recessed bottom, strange because of an off center mark on it.  RED Matthews


----------



## pickensbob (Aug 13, 2013)

thanxs for all the info guys and lady. will all


----------

